# Coffee Trade / Giveaway Summer Espresso blend Square mile



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

I've used approx. 90g out of the bag. The Mrs isn't keen on it (and isn't sure why). I think it's ok but not great. So i'm going to pass it on.

Anyone fancy a trade?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

This is a very generous offer, but what a shame you're not enjoying it!

I hope someone will take you up on your very kind offer, because it would be a shame to waste this.

In case you want to give it another try, IMO it's very fine coffee, but it likes to be updosed: I use 20g in a "regular" triple basket, though the VST basket lets me get by with 18g (looking forward to my VST triple one of these days). You might also try going ristretto - my favourite shots currently are about 38 seconds for a 20g-22g shot, out of 18g of beans. (FWIW I'm brewing at about 95C. I'm not sure how much control you have over that with your equipment.)

But I do know what you mean. Sometimes an acclaimed coffee just doesn't become a personal favourite, for whatever reason. I never got along very well with last year's Square Mile Autumn Espresso, myself.


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

I am using 19g of coffee and I've pulled a 27g and a 40g shot using my VST 18g basket, just by altering the grind. I think it's ok if unspectacular but the mrs really doesn't like it.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Scotty. I agree with ChariasDad that it seems a shame. Personal taste is everything of course, but as you didn't like some beans from Hasbean previously do you think there's any chance there are parameters other than dose that you might need to tweak? For example, it could be that your Silvia's boiler thermostat runs a little hot/cold maybe, which would have an impact on every bag of beans you buy. Do you have any temperature surfing routine? With my Gaggia I always do two or three 2oz flushes before my shot, and I believe AndyL routinely flicks his steam switch on for a few seconds to raise the temperature a few degrees... which he said improved the flavours he gets. Just a suggestion







May be worth reading his post about testing your group head temperature using a polystyrene cup.

Anyway, I'd be interested in taking them off your hands but to be honest the postage costs these days don't make it practical for me.

Cheers!


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

There's a link between the two coffee's we didn't like and we wouldn't have bought both based on the descriptors.

The first was an in my mug from has bean which was big on prunes which we both hate but because it's an in my mug sub you just receive it automatically.

The summer espresso mentions Figs and raisins on the bag but not on the site, Which is another couple of things we both don't like. If this had been on the site i wouldn't have bought this bag. I'm actually tempted to send square mile an email to point this out.

Just enjoying this weeks in my mug, which is superb!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Aah well that explains it








And you've also just helped me realise what kind of fruit trees those are, growing down the bottom of our garden!


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

Mike, PM me your address and i'll get them posted to you. I'd rather pay £2 for someone to enjoy them than bin them.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

OK Scotty - thanks. PM me yours too and I'll whizz you some of the Lusty Glaze from Hands On that we've been drinking. Not a fig or prune in sight... at least not as far as I can tell







)


----------

